# Sears GT14 has 2 model and serial numbers??



## VaridriveGT14 (May 5, 2011)

I recently bought a 1978 Sears GT 14 from a guy for $50.
the engine doesnt run but turns over. while trying to figure out some info on this tractor i was looking for numbers. it has a Sears ID plate on the front crossmember which lists the model number as 917.253140 and the serial as 3538B01013
it also has another Sears ID plate under the hood on the firewall which lists the model as a 917.257030 and the serial as 0558B0220
i looked up the 1st number on Searspartsdirect and it comes up as a invalid number i tried the second and it shows the GT14. does anyone know what this first number plate is? and i am assuming the 2nd plate under the hood is the correct one for this tractor. any info you guys my know would help.
Thanks!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like the manufacturer installed the wrong tags by mistake. Factories sometimes supply the same equipment to more than one company. MTD for example, is painted and badged under many brands. This may have happened with yours. Bye


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Its possible the front crossmember has been replaced at some time - id go by the one under the hood.


----------



## VaridriveGT14 (May 5, 2011)

thanks...cause the one under the hood comes up as a good model number on Sears parts direct. i have no idea what the on on the crossmember means


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Most sears tractor parts over the years are interchangable ( at least older ones) - sometimes the part numbers change as well over the years .


----------



## DonS (Jun 2, 2011)

*Sears GT 14 parts?*

I have had my Sears GT14 for a number of years I believe it's a 1978, silver and black. I use it to pull my lawn roller once or twice a year. I just broke the drive belt and have been looking for a new belt and how to install it but can't find anything, I have looked for something on the sears parts site but no luck. Does any one have the info I need to get it running again. The name plate is very worn, the only thing I can get off it are some numbers 917.257031 159302996. Thanks, Don


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

DonS said:


> I have had my Sears GT14 for a number of years I believe it's a 1978, silver and black. I use it to pull my lawn roller once or twice a year. I just broke the drive belt and have been looking for a new belt and how to install it but can't find anything, I have looked for something on the sears parts site but no luck. Does any one have the info I need to get it running again. The name plate is very worn, the only thing I can get off it are some numbers 917.257031 159302996. Thanks, Don



http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...47/1509200?pathTaken=&prst=0&shdMod=917257031


Try this..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Is the drive belt still nearly complete? Any autoparts store should be able to match one up- just be sure to get a green or red type - those are the heavy duty belts. Keep in mind older belts will stretch a bit , so the new one will be a lil bit shorter.


----------



## DonS (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you both for the info. I looked at the sears site and found 917.25731 but not 917.257031. The belt had disintegrated, no numbers or belt length. Any idea what the belt might be so I can get it in town this weekend? Thanks again Don


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

DonS said:


> Thank you both for the info. I looked at the sears site and found 917.25731 but not 917.257031. The belt had disintegrated, no numbers or belt length. Any idea what the belt might be so I can get it in town this weekend? Thanks again Don



Which of the 2 are bad, or do you need both? The front was a 177j, and the rear was 178j it did not show any specs though..


----------



## DonS (Jun 2, 2011)

I just need the front belt. There was no mower deck on it when I got but the rear belt is there.


----------



## DonS (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, I just bit the bullet and ordered a belt from sears the total with $10.99 for shipping was just over $45.00. Hoped I could find one in town. Thank you all for your help. Does any one out there collect Japanese military items? Don


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

DonS said:


> Well, I just bit the bullet and ordered a belt from sears the total with $10.99 for shipping was just over $45.00. Hoped I could find one in town. Thank you all for your help. Does any one out there collect Japanese military items? Don



Maybe you never know you may try posting in the off topic section, or the classifieds section for old Japanese military items some member might.


----------

